# Looking for the BEST "bug bomb"



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 28, 2020)

I live in south Florida. It's been mostly in the 70s to the 90s all Winter and into the spring.
My house is and has always been a hotspot for American cockroaches. The big ones that run very fast and can also fly.
Years ago, an exterminator applied a heavy dusting of Diatomaceous Earth in my attic/crawl space after finding that there was a colony in the crawlspace and in two walls. It did little to nothing and after about 6 months of treatments, I fired him.
Over the years, it's not uncommon to find a dead roach or two per week inside the house or in the garage. Always a large, winged adult. And almost always dead. I assume from the house being treated once a month by myself.
For two days in a row, a fully live cockroach has made it's way into the living room unleashing its creepiness in full glory. So today, I went up into the access panel of our crawlspace and placed 4 small bug bombs inside and another 1 inside the garage.
For the next 30 to 45 minutes, roaches of ALL sizes (all American cockroaches) came into the house. Seemingly from different directions. All in serious distress and dying.
A small and lasting victory? Maybe.
I've done this before and it does work for a while.
However, those bug bombs must sit upright. So I'm limited as to how far inside the area I can place them. And I can't stay up there long farting around with them because of the poison fumes.
If they tip over on their sides, they stop spraying.
I want a bug bomb that is A: Very large capacity.
And B: Can be tossed across the ceiling like a grenade and will fully discharge even laying on its side.
Does anyone know if such a product exists?
War has been declared!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 28, 2020)

About 10 bearded dragons hahah


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 28, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> About 10 bearded dragons hahah


I never see them outside.
Curly Tailed Lizards would quickly wipe them out


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 28, 2020)

Sorry i couldnt be a help man.. sounds like a real pain


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 28, 2020)

But im jealous of your temps


----------



## Gijoux (Mar 28, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I never see them outside.
> Curly Tailed Lizards would quickly wipe them out



Maybe you could rent those lizards out to your neighbors.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 28, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sorry i couldnt be a help man.. sounds like a real pain


My wife and I went out for a walk.
It was less than an hour.
Upon arrival back home, 2 almost dead and kicking adult roaches in front of the utility room door. One pretty healthy adult scaling the wall near my poor dogs food bowl. And a juvenile walking upside down on the ceiling in the hallway.
Apparently those bug bombs upset that party upstairs.
I've just done a respray of the whole interior with some Rid A Bug from Home Depot to quickly kill any more that get into the house.
And the dog has been quarantined to stay with us in the living room while this nightmare fades away.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 28, 2020)

The internet is full of warnings about using bug bombs indoors. Technically I'm not.
And reasons why bug bombs are not effective at killing roaches. But they are!

Now I'm thinking.....
SUPER SOAKER watergun full of bug killer!
Those things shoot like 25 feet!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 28, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My wife and I went out for a walk.
> It was less than an hour.
> Upon arrival back home, 2 almost dead and kicking adult roaches in front of the utility room door. One pretty healthy adult scaling the wall near my poor dogs food bowl. And a juvenile walking upside down on the ceiling in the hallway.
> Apparently those bug bombs upset that party upstairs.
> ...


Good luck bro! Those things are like freddy Kruger .. they never die lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 28, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good luck bro! Those things are like freddy Kruger .. they never die lol


I'm over 6' tall and 270 lbs.
Those friggin bugs make me very uncomfortable


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 28, 2020)

Haha thats funny sh*t man


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 28, 2020)

I have a friend with a 13ft burm but hes scared of lil harmless spiders


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 28, 2020)

I just went to get a beer. Another gigantic one was going under the refrigerator. I sprayed him and he circled back around as if for revenge.
I've unleashed HELL here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 28, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I have a friend with a 13ft burm but hes scared of lil harmless spiders


Spiders would be a dream come true.
They eat roaches


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 28, 2020)

I wonder if any professional exterminators are working during the virus apocalypse?


----------



## MichaelL (Mar 28, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I live in south Florida. It's been mostly in the 70s to the 90s all Winter and into the spring.
> My house is and has always been a hotspot for American cockroaches. The big ones that run very fast and can also fly.
> Years ago, an exterminator applied a heavy dusting of Diatomaceous Earth in my attic/crawl space after finding that there was a colony in the crawlspace and in two walls. It did little to nothing and after about 6 months of treatments, I fired him.
> Over the years, it's not uncommon to find a dead roach or two per week inside the house or in the garage. Always a large, winged adult. And almost always dead. I assume from the house being treated once a month by myself.
> ...


I don't know about bug bombs, but we use roach motels since we also have tons of those cockroaches. We have many of the roach motels all over the house and it catches tons. Also, it seems like every exterminator that comes does virtually nothing


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 28, 2020)

Lmao your cracking me up here! Cheers man! If u cant beat em.. have a beer


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 28, 2020)

MichaelL said:


> I don't know about bug bombs, but we use roach motels since we also have tons of those cockroaches. We have many of the roach motels all over the house and it catches tons. Also, it seems like every exterminator that comes does virtually nothing


I've been using baits, etc.
I had been ahead of this, I thought.
But while I was not taking them seriously, they'd seriously taken over the attic


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 28, 2020)

What's worse is that a couple years ago, I ripped all of the carpet and tiles out of the house and replaced it all with medium brown wood laminate.
Yep. Roach colored!
So now. Every pattern looks like a bug to me.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 28, 2020)

There's a couple in my bathroom at night I've tried for years to get rid of. I finally just gave up and made friends with them. I even gave them names. Now I sit on the toilet like, "Hey Pam...how ya doing Frank.... Good to see ya Margaret"......


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 28, 2020)

I haven't seen one in about half an hour.
The bombs didn't kill all of them. Some of them just fled inside the house and the garage.
It's dark now. I'm just going to leave some lights turned on.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 28, 2020)

*feels something crawling on face*


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 28, 2020)

Full scuba gear mask and all if I would visit you! I remember them from visiting family in Florida years ago and I was freaked out over like a dozen in a week! You are describing a level of hell! Good luck and be careful the propellant in the cans is flammable!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 28, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> *feels something crawling on face*


Yeah.
I've taken 3 showers already this evening.
Found another, upside down and kicking in the kitchen a few minutes ago.
My wife sprays each already dead roach with half a can of Raid. So I mopped the whole house again with the Swiffer.
Itll be a late night.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 28, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yeah.
> I've taken 3 showers already this evening.
> Found another, upside down and kicking in the kitchen a few minutes ago.
> My wife sprays each already dead roach with half a can of Raid. So I mopped the whole house again with the Swiffer.
> Itll be a late night.


For sale lol


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 28, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The internet is full of warnings about using bug bombs indoors. Technically I'm not.
> And reasons why bug bombs are not effective at killing roaches. But they are!
> 
> Now I'm thinking.....
> ...


You've been in quarantine too long...lol...Trade your cockroaches for some rats...lota rats...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 28, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> You've been in quarantine too long...lol...Trade your cockroaches for some rats...lota rats...


God ur gonna give this guy night tremors haha


----------



## OkAdiza (Mar 28, 2020)

I strongly dislike roaches ?.
We used this in conjunction with a bait called InVict Gold at my parent’s house. It stops the roaches from being able to reproduce. It took a few months but eventually they were all gone.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 28, 2020)

OkAdiza said:


> I strongly dislike roaches ?.
> We used this in conjunction with a bait called InVict Gold at my parent’s house. It stops the roaches from being able to reproduce. It took a few months but eventually they were all gone.


His roaches are the size of small dogs though lol


----------



## OkAdiza (Mar 28, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> His roaches are the size of small dogs though lol


Yeah...saw those kind visiting family in Florida and I nearly had a heart attack.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 28, 2020)

Yeah prob go with have a heart traps haha


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 28, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I haven't seen one in about half an hour.
> The bombs didn't kill all of them. Some of them just fled inside the house and the garage.
> It's dark now. I'm just going to leave some lights turned on.



I am not usually the creepy crawly kinda person, so please...when I say this with all due respect...I'll keep my freakin rats...I forgot you live in the state of bug hell...I delivered and picked up a lot in Florida...biggest damn bugs I EVER saw, and I been in Texass....some kind of gigantic beetle lookin thing that climbs under the door in swarms...my 30 pound cat was on the truck with me, he walked on a leash, I stayed in 1 motel, 1 time and even the cat was afraid of the bugs. lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm happy to report that not one bug alive or dead has been seen in 24 hours.
So, about Wednesday I'm bombing the attic again to kill any stragglers.
Victory will be mine!


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 30, 2020)

Try to find products with Insect Growth Regulator hormone in them. This prevents eggs and nymphs from developing to reproductive age. Ask at your hardware or garden shop. 









▷ Top 3 best Insect Growth regulator (IGR) for roaches ? 2019


insect growth regulator IGR ⛔ insecticide make a dent in the colony of cockroaches that infect your home ⛔ Buy the best IGR concentrate for kill cockroaches



www.cockroachkiller.org













Best Insect Growth Regulator (IGR) for Roaches 2021


An insect growth regulator can help keep the insects in your home from reproducing. German roaches are notoriously difficult to kill. What IGRs work best against them?




cockroachesremoval.com





They work a trick on fleas, South Jersey's super-bug.

*_is glad to not live in a state where DE won't work against ants and roaches...yet_...*


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 2, 2020)

72ish hours with not a single bug!
Tomorrow I'm going back up into the crawl space to fire off 4 more bombs!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> 72ish hours with not a single bug!
> Tomorrow I'm going back up into the crawl space to fire off 4 more bombs!


Awesome man! You can finally get some sleep


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey @ZEROPILOT , how far back in your crawlspace do you need to reach.? Can you mount/fasten/glue the “bomb” on a 12 or 16 ft 2x4, and move it back into place attached the 2x4?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey @ZEROPILOT , how far back in your crawlspace do you need to reach.? Can you mount/fasten/glue the “bomb” on a 12 or 16 ft 2x4, and move it back into place attached the 2x4?


Good thinking


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 2, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey @ZEROPILOT , how far back in your crawlspace do you need to reach.? Can you mount/fasten/glue the “bomb” on a 12 or 16 ft 2x4, and move it back into place attached the 2x4?


Something like that might work.
I'll take a photo or 2 when I've got my head up in there tomorrow


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 11, 2020)

It's been about a week?
I went back up the ladder into the crawlspace hatch. But because I have a lot of crap in the way, I couldn't really look inside. I just reached around and pulled out some old bug bombs. Set off 4 more and closed the hatch.
A few hours later now and I've found 3 large adult and 4 small juvenile roaches, dead.
I'll do this again in another week or 2 then maybe once a month and see how it goes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 17, 2020)

I got a jumbo box of roach killing tablets. The plan is to flick them into the farthest reaches of the attic and let them do their thing.
They also contain a bait. So. Bon appetit.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 19, 2020)

I threw a whole box of roach tablets up there today AND set off another 3 bombs.
The death count of found roaches was 4 adults and 6 juveniles. Not including some tiny, nearly ant sized hatchlings.
Hopefully the tablets will work out


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Apr 19, 2020)

Zero:: in your other post about your “phantom” smell are you sure it’s not your body having a response to the roaches? Usually large infestations of roaches put off a musty or even oily earthy smell. I have been around an extremely good exterminator that swore up and down he could smell even smaller groups of them and his description was similar to what you said in your other post. Even their sheds, dead bodies, fecal matter, saliva leave this odor behind. And they get every where as you well know. I once helped one of his older customers remove wallpaper as roaches love it and the stench was all over it and stinking up her whole house. I had to use heavy duty kilz paint on the walls before regular paint because of the oils. Maybe the two are connected? 

-Meg


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 19, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just went to get a beer. Another gigantic one was going under the refrigerator. I sprayed him and he circled back around as if for revenge.
> I've unleashed HELL here.


here i just found a house gecko in my house, everyone is scared to get it... i have kept leopard geckos and touched house geckos but for some reason i feel very uncomfortable with it inside i won’t stop thinking it. for the roaches you can try Rail roach gel.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 20, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> here i just found a house gecko in my house, everyone is scared to get it... i have kept leopard geckos and touched house geckos but for some reason i feel very uncomfortable with it inside i won’t stop thinking it. for the roaches you can try Rail roach gel.


We've got house Geckos everywhere. Mostly outside. But when one gets in, it's a welcome guest.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 20, 2020)

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Zero:: in your other post about your “phantom” smell are you sure it’s not your body having a response to the roaches? Usually large infestations of roaches put off a musty or even oily earthy smell. I have been around an extremely good exterminator that swore up and down he could smell even smaller groups of them and his description was similar to what you said in your other post. Even their sheds, dead bodies, fecal matter, saliva leave this odor behind. And they get every where as you well know. I once helped one of his older customers remove wallpaper as roaches love it and the stench was all over it and stinking up her whole house. I had to use heavy duty kilz paint on the walls before regular paint because of the oils. Maybe the two are connected?
> 
> -Meg


I know that "dead roach smell" and this has a pungent, ammonia type kick to it as well.
The smell itself is different, also.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 20, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> We've got house Geckos everywhere. Mostly outside. But when one gets in, it's a welcome guest.


Omg! ? lol are you seriously i have one living in my house rn and I’m want it OUT. I’m scared to get it it’s about 2-3 inches. Try Raid roach gel


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 20, 2020)

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Zero:: in your other post about your “phantom” smell are you sure it’s not your body having a response to the roaches? Usually large infestations of roaches put off a musty or even oily earthy smell. I have been around an extremely good exterminator that swore up and down he could smell even smaller groups of them and his description was similar to what you said in your other post. Even their sheds, dead bodies, fecal matter, saliva leave this odor behind. And they get every where as you well know. I once helped one of his older customers remove wallpaper as roaches love it and the stench was all over it and stinking up her whole house. I had to use heavy duty kilz paint on the walls before regular paint because of the oils. Maybe the two are connected?
> 
> -Meg


The smell is indescribable.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 20, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> The smell is indescribable.


But unidentifiable. Luckily


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 5, 2021)

Update.
After bombing the attic for years and finding roaches in my garage and in the house. I found a leak in a drain in the wall behind my sink.
It was in the same wall as the one I keep finding roaches on in the attic.
I knocked a large hole in the wall. Replaced the pipe, sprayed everything I could spray and then poured two full gallons of bug killer into the void to soak into the foundation to poison the water and food supply before cementing it back together.
I haven't seen a single cockroach alive or dead since December!
Battle won.


----------



## Gijoux (Mar 5, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I threw a whole box of roach tablets up there today AND set off another 3 bombs.
> The death count of found roaches was 4 adults and 6 juveniles. Not including some tiny, nearly ant sized hatchlings.
> Hopefully the tablets will work out


I remember as a child living in Florida, walking into the kitchen at night and watching the dogs food dish being moved across the floor by what looked like a million big cockroaches. My mom finally had to keep our breakfast cereal in Tupperware because they would get into the cereal boxes. I remember my baby sister reaching into a box of Cheerios, pulling out a big cockroach and eating it. I thought I would die and I still have nightmares about it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 5, 2021)

Gijoux said:


> I remember as a child living in Florida, walking into the kitchen at night and watching the dogs food dish being moved across the floor by what looked like a million big cockroaches. My mom finally had to keep our breakfast cereal in Tupperware because they would get into the cereal boxes. I remember my baby sister reaching into a box of Cheerios, pulling out a big cockroach and eating it. I thought I would die and I still have nightmares about it.


They are a plague


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 6, 2021)

Gijoux said:


> I remember as a child living in Florida, walking into the kitchen at night and watching the dogs food dish being moved across the floor by what looked like a million big cockroaches. My mom finally had to keep our breakfast cereal in Tupperware because they would get into the cereal boxes. I remember my baby sister reaching into a box of Cheerios, pulling out a big cockroach and eating it. I thought I would die and I still have nightmares about it.


Back in the day, I managed a motel in Fresno's (Calif) worst drug and prostitute areas. I rented out rooms by the hour...it had the worst cockroaches I have ever seen, in my bed, and walking across the ceiling and falling in the bed on top of me. 
So when I was arrested for operating a drug and prostitution ring, (haha) the jail cell was clean without bugs. Frankly, I was relived to sleep in a place without cockroaches.
Just a not so good part of my life...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 6, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Back in the day, I managed a motel in Fresno's (Calif) worst drug and prostitute areas. I rented out rooms by the hour...it had the worst cockroaches I have ever seen, in my bed, and walking across the ceiling and falling in the bed on top of me.
> So when I was arrested for operating a drug and prostitution ring, (haha) the jail cell was clean without bugs. Frankly, I was relived to sleep in a place without cockroaches.
> Just a not so good part of my life...


Oh, charges dropped


----------



## MEEJogja (Mar 6, 2021)

I feel you. In the dry season we get a bunch of cockroaches seeking out moisture. I try to be as rational about life as possible but coming face to face with one of these things gets my heart racing like nothing else. 
We have a chalk I reluctantly use to draw a line around doorframes, indoor drains etc when things get bad and I'm expecting guests. 
Cockroaches and large ants do not cross the line unless they really have to, and will be on their backs dead within minutes if they do. It is EXTREMELY effective.
I should say that it is not safe for reptiles. I encourage a healthy ghecko population in the house, and the day after laying down the chalk I often find a couple of 'drunk' ones who like to run on the spot, unable to get a grip on the tiles, and climb a foot up the wall before falling on their backs. They appear to recover within a day however, and it seems to require direct contact.

The manufacturers website says the below, I like it in the form of chalk, but I have never seen it in the West. The active ingredient Deltametrin is probably available in other forms though.

Insecticide-shaped solid white rod for controlling Periplanetta americana cockroaches, ants and fleas Ponera Rhipicephalus sanguineus in the room.
Ingredients : Deltametrin 0.6%
DEPKES RI PKL 30701800115


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 6, 2021)

So the bottom line where you live is, you exchange roaches for lizards. I just can't imagine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 6, 2021)

olstearn said:


> I feel you. In the dry season we get a bunch of cockroaches seeking out moisture. I try to be as rational about life as possible but coming face to face with one of these things gets my heart racing like nothing else.
> We have a chalk I reluctantly use to draw a line around doorframes, indoor drains etc when things get bad and I'm expecting guests.
> Cockroaches and large ants do not cross the line unless they really have to, and will be on their backs dead within minutes if they do. It is EXTREMELY effective.
> I should say that it is not safe for reptiles. I encourage a healthy ghecko population in the house, and the day after laying down the chalk I often find a couple of 'drunk' ones who like to run on the spot, unable to get a grip on the tiles, and climb a foot up the wall before falling on their backs. They appear to recover within a day however, and it seems to require direct contact.
> ...


I also have a few house geckos.
They are welcome here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 6, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> So the bottom line where you live is, you exchange roaches for lizards. I just can't imagine.


In the tropical parts of the world. Bugs and lizards can't be avoided.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 6, 2021)

I set off my monthly 3 pack of bug bombs in the attic this morning.
Nothing.
Nothing for months.
Not a single roach.
This is so wonderful.
It was that water leak attracting and feeding them. And that's where they had their colony.


----------



## Jan A (Mar 6, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> In the tropical parts of the world. Bugs and lizards can't be avoided.


Lake Powell has lizards, mostly little ones. One year when the water was coming up a foot or more/day, my husband rescued a couple of lizards who were panicked because their little island was about to be consumed by the water. They walked right onto his outstretched hand & went up his arm & rode on his shoulder to safety.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 7, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> In the tropical parts of the world. Bugs and lizards can't be avoided.


I realize that, but damn, what an awful way to live.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 7, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I realize that, but damn, what an awful way to live.


To hear some people speak....
This is PARADISE.


----------



## Gijoux (Mar 11, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Back in the day, I managed a motel in Fresno's (Calif) worst drug and prostitute areas. I rented out rooms by the hour...it had the worst cockroaches I have ever seen, in my bed, and walking across the ceiling and falling in the bed on top of me.
> So when I was arrested for operating a drug and prostitution ring, (haha) the jail cell was clean without bugs. Frankly, I was relived to sleep in a place without cockroaches.
> Just a not so good part of my life...


Those kind of experiences make us into the people we are today Maggie, and it seems like you made the best of what you had at the time and you are definitely living a better life today.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 11, 2021)

Gijoux said:


> Those kind of experiences make us into the people we are today Maggie, and it seems like you made the best of what you had at the time and you are definitely living a better life today.


I'm anxiously awaiting the movie version.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 11, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting the movie version.


The roach motel from hell


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 11, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The roach motel from hell


I mean Maggie's life story.
She's the most interesting person on the TFO by a large margin.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 11, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I mean Maggie's life story.
> She's the most interesting person on the TFO by a large margin.


True that!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 11, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> True that!


Thats y shes one of my good friends on here! Love that IDGAF attitude


----------



## Jan A (Mar 11, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I mean Maggie's life story.
> She's the most interesting person on the TFO by a large margin.


Do you think Quentin Tarrentino will direct?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 11, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats y shes one of my good friends on here! Love that IDGAF attitude


Yep


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 12, 2021)

Uma Thurman should play Maggie!


----------

